# SS 14.11.15 - Haydn #82 "The Bear"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 82 in C major "The Bear", H. 1/82

1. Vivace assai
2. Allegretto
3. Menuet e Trio
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It's been a few weeks since we've heard from Papa Haydn. I always love to hear his Symphonies so it will be a great weekend for me  I just listened to Karajan's excellent recording of this work a week or so ago so I guess I'll go with my "go to" recording:

View attachment 77576


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This has been my 'go to' recording of the Paris symphonies for a long time and one I'll happily return to for this week's Saturday Symphony. Marriner/ASMF.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Frans Brüggen here.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Bernstein/NYP for myself as well.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

D Smith said:


> Marriner/ASMF.


I'll pull this one off the shelf, too (and listen to the rest of the disc, Nos. 83 and 84, as part of my collection play project).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall start with the ever reliable Dorati set, and time permitting look for another couple of versions on Spotify


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

It is time to open Fischer box again :


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Streaming something new to me: Harry Christophers


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Bernstein/NYP for myself as well.


Ditto for me


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

*Don't leave me in the forest where/ I might get eaten by a bear*

Haven't had much free time at all lately but I will try to squeeze in both the ever reliable Antal Dorati\Philharmonia Hungarica and Leonard Bernstein\New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Mika said:


> It is time to open Fischer box again :
> 
> View attachment 77590


Me too. I also have Kujiken


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Just listened to this version as a contrast to the Dorati
A Rosette recording according to Penguin and who am I to argue


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> Bernstein/NYP for myself as well.


I'm new to this work, and this version is the one that appeals to me the most, so I'll listen to this one


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The finale of this symphony was one of the first pieces of music by Haydn that I heard way back when, and I've always been extremely fond of it. My music library reveals that the recording in question (on a magazine sampler disc) was by Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Sinfonietta. But the one I'm listening to is from Thomas Fey and the Heidelberg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> The finale of this symphony was one of the first pieces of music by Haydn that I heard way back when, and I've always been extremely fond of it. My music library reveals that the recording in question (on a magazine sampler disc) was by Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Sinfonietta. But the one I'm listening to is from Thomas Fey and the Heidelberg Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 77655


I've got several Paris sets by Kuijken, Brüggen, Bernstein, and Harnoncourt. Like them all.
The Fey/Heidelberg is quite, shall we say, vigorous in its approach--almost aggressive?

One aspect of this work that makes it distinctive is that it's one of the C Major Haydn symphonies that can feature the use of high alto horns (another famous one that uses these is the Maria Theresia, No. 48). I think it sounds more spectacular when used in this manner--versus the more conventional approach of doubling the horns in normal octaves with trumpets at the higher scales. I'd have to go back and re-listen to which version I have uses horns only, but I believe Harnoncourt may be one of them.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pardon my tardiness. 

*Haydn*: Symphony 82, w. OAE/Kuijken. Recorded May 1989, Abbey Road Studio No. 1, London. Recording Engineer: Tim Handley.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Pardon my tardiness.
> 
> *Haydn*: Symphony 82, w. OAE/Kuijken. Recorded May 1989, Abbey Road Studio No. 1, London. Recording Engineer: Tim Handley.


Vaneyes, you're not alone - although I listen to Haydn every day, I got to good old Symphony 82 on 'next Friday', not on 'last Saturday'  - still, I will enjoy 100% of this marvellous symphony.

Bruno Weil and the Tafelmusik:









I also have Kuijken's rendition - hard to say which one I like more. Bruno Weil's hip sound is fast and sparkling, whereas Kuijken's 'smoothes out' the sound less and lets the period instruments sound out more. Bruno Weil's version might be a bit sunnier, but I like both around equally.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have 2 versions of this symphony. One by Sir Colin Davis and the Royal Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra.
The other by Antal Dorati and Philharmonia Hungarica.
Though I am very late on this one, I will pull out the version by Sir Colin Davis and listen to it today.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

It was first performed in 1787 in Paris by the Concert de la Loge Olympique, directed by the celebrated musician, Joseph Bologne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

When I want Haydn's "The Bear" I turn to Colin Davis.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 77589
> 
> I shall start with the ever reliable Dorati set, and time permitting look for another couple of versions on Spotify


Love that box. :angel:


----------

